# Crazy Batterys



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok so i was in radio shack the other day buying leds to put in my evader st as a light kit so while i was laughing at how crappy the xmods were and bragging about mini zs i looked over and there was like ten gp 3300 ni-mh pachs sitting there so i looked at them and they were only 24 bucks so i had to buy 1 to see how good they were. so i chared one up and my tamiya flew i was driving along side my moms car while she was doing 35 and the thing that amazed me was that i had the crappy motor (you know the silver 50 cent motors)from my kit in it . it pulled 43 with my p2k pro. so buy your packs at radio shack.



XMODS SUCK!


----------



## rcwill89 (Dec 22, 2004)

but has the pack kept that sort of power even after a bunch of runs


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

yea for over a month now


----------



## MAD1 (Aug 6, 2005)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> ok so i was in radio shack the other day buying leds to put in my evader st as a light kit so while i was laughing at how crappy the xmods were and bragging about mini zs i looked over and there was like ten gp 3300 ni-mh pachs sitting there so i looked at them and they were only 24 bucks so i had to buy 1 to see how good they were. so i chared one up and my tamiya flew i was driving along side my moms car while she was doing 35 and the thing that amazed me was that i had the crappy motor (you know the silver 50 cent motors)from my kit in it . it pulled 43 with my p2k pro. so buy your packs at radio shack.
> 
> 
> 
> XMODS SUCK!


 Did you just copy and paste this from your other potings?


----------

